# New Here



## Jazzy0707 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here. About to start interviewing divorce atty's. I am trying to stay strong for my kids. I am lonely, scared, but trying to do my best. Married 32 years, with him 36 years and starting over seems like climbing Mt Everest. Here looking for friendship with others facing the same things.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome! I'm sorry you're going through this. Have found this forum full of empathetic people whose insight and support has been invaluable. When I was at my worst and felt lonely like you do now, it was helpful to see that others were going through the same thing. A few years on from my divorce, I feel much more fulfilled. There's still some lingering work on myself I need to do, but for the most part, I'm much happier without the enormous amounts of anxiety that come with an unhappy marriage. And that's what you can expect down the line too, I think, even though it feels terrifying right now. Stick around, keep posting. At the time, it all feels heart-breaking, but some of the advice here completely changed the way I look at the world and kept me accountable. Hope it helps you too. Sending love, friend.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

I just wanted to welcome you, although I'm sorry you're going through a bad time.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A big open armed welcome to you. Sorry for why you are here.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its not easy after such a long marriage to start again, my first marriage suddenly ended after 25 years, but I want to tell you that there really is life after divorce. After 6 years a single mum I met my now husband of 15 years. Life has been so much better since then.


----------



## Jazzy0707 (Jan 10, 2021)

joannacroc said:


> Welcome! I'm sorry you're going through this. Have found this forum full of empathetic people whose insight and support has been invaluable. When I was at my worst and felt lonely like you do now, it was helpful to see that others were going through the same thing. A few years on from my divorce, I feel much more fulfilled. There's still some lingering work on myself I need to do, but for the most part, I'm much happier without the enormous amounts of anxiety that come with an unhappy marriage. And that's what you can expect down the line too, I think, even though it feels terrifying right now. Stick around, keep posting. At the time, it all feels heart-breaking, but some of the advice here completely changed the way I look at the world and kept me accountable. Hope it helps you too. Sending love, friend.


thank you so much


----------



## Jazzy0707 (Jan 10, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Its not easy after such a long marriage to start again, my first marriage suddenly ended after 25 years, but I want to tell you that there really is life after divorce. After 6 years a single mum I met my now husband of 15 years. Life has been so much better since then.


Thank you it is so scary


----------



## Jazzy0707 (Jan 10, 2021)

Spicy said:


> A big open armed welcome to you. Sorry for why you are here.


Thank you!


----------



## Jazzy0707 (Jan 10, 2021)

So Married said:


> I just wanted to welcome you, although I'm sorry you're going through a bad time.


Thank you!


----------

